# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Please welcome Diana Walstad



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

A warm welcome to Diana Walstad.

Ms. Walstad is well known for her groundbreaking work in a book titled Ecology of the Planted Aquarium.

She is a scientist working at the [University of North Carolina (-Phil)], spent 8 long years compiling the wonderfully detailed and interesting information contained in it's absorbing chapters. Not only is much of the information totally original and exceptionally detailed, but most importantly each chapter, has innumerable references, mostly of recent origin, to which the serious researcher and hobbyist can relate to when necessary.

Major sections of the book deal with an overview of planted aquariums. Plants as water purifiers. Allelopathy (production & release of chemicals by organisms in their environment). Bacteria, sources of plant nutrients, Carbon, Plant nutrition & Ecology. 
Substrates. The Aerial advantage. Algae control etc.

I am very pleased that she has agreed to participate here and engage in meaningful discussion on low tech methodology for planted aquariums, and I hope everyone will be as excited as I am!









Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com

[This message was edited by Robert H on Wed February 18 2004 at 12:48 AM.]

[This message was edited by Phil Edwards on Sat February 21 2004 at 08:29 AM.]


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

colour me extatic! I finished reading Diana's book back in january. The book gave scientific reasons for how soil substrates managed to be successful in my aquariums.

Can't wait to hear from her


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Diana,

Welcome to the forum! I look forward to hearing from you.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

Diana,
Welcome. Outstanding treatise - although it made me realize I should have concentrated more on the lectures than the girls in organic chemistry class.
I look forward to learning from you.


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Diana, I'm looking forward to read your book ecology of planted aquarium, though it's kind of hard to find it here in Spain, has it been published in spanish?

Hope you stay with us!.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Diana, welcome to the group! I really enjoyed your book. I look forward to hearing from you.

Regards
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Fantastic addition to the forum! We look forward to a long relationship and actually getting to know you.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## toledosun (Mar 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Diana. Your book is fantastic and your coverage of the subject is really comprehensive. I'm new to planted aquariums and your book is a great source of information.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Fellow Hobbyists,

I am very honored to be included in your forum. I would have responded earlier, but I had typical trouble with the passwords and log-ins. However, Robert H. helped me. 

In this short introductory letter, I can answer the question from Mentator. My book is currently being translated into Spanish by an enthusiastic group of Argentinian hobbyists. If all goes as planned, there should eventually be a Spanish e-book version.

Diana

Diana Walstad


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

How wonderful to have you join us!

Welcome!


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Diana! I met you at the last CAPE meeting and although I didn't get to speak to you for very long, I was really impressed by how nice you are -- and humble--just not what I expected from an author of such an influential book. 

I signed on to this forum because I read that you were moderating here, and I'm looking forward to learning from you and this forum.

My biggest dilemma: I want the ease of your style of tank but I like the looks of the high light plants. Is there any middle ground?


----------



## Wahter (Nov 15, 2004)

Welcome Diana!

Having met Diana several times at our local plant group meetings and our local aquarium club functions, I can say she is definitely a nice person with a good sense of humor. She is even willing to talk about non-plant subjects as well!









Walter
http://www.aquariumhobbyist.com/discus/


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Piscesgirl:
> 
> My biggest dilemma: I want the ease of your style of tank but I like the looks of the high light plants. Is there any middle ground?


I like high light plants too! (I assume that you mean red stem plants, which do need lots of light and CO2.) I've gotten Rotalia macrandra to do pretty well in a couple of my tanks by adding more lighting AND more fish to the tank (i.e., more CO2!).

There may be a middle ground, but since I haven't done it, it would be foolish for me to speculate. I only know how to do it my way! 









Diana Walstad


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

yep, I meant the red stem plants. I'm doing DIY CO2 in two tanks without fish, but reluctantly and I fertilize very irregularly. I'm not a fan of high-maintenance. I'm getting a pressurized CO2 tank soon, with great reservation











> quote:
> 
> There may be a middle ground, but since I haven't done it, it would be foolish for me to speculate. I only know how to do it my way!


 hehe...was kinda hoping that you were gonna try it soon


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome Diana, Walter, and Deborah, the North Carolina crew just keeps taking over!

Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Phil! Hey Walter! Yea, and I think I saw Ben around here someplace -- seems I wandered onto the CAPE hangout


----------



## Endlersmom (Feb 29, 2004)

Welcome Ms. Diana Walstad,

It is a pleasure to find you at this site.

I recently found out about your book when searching the net for non CO2 planted tank information. Your book comes highly recommended from someone I trust at another site. I am most pleased he refered me to this site.

[This message was edited by Endlersmom on Sun February 29 2004 at 08:48 AM.]

[This message was edited by Endlersmom on Sun February 29 2004 at 08:48 AM.]


----------



## plantbrains (Mar 11, 2003)

An easier red plant is Alternathera reinkeckii FYI. Add this only after the other "easier" have been doing well. 
Crypts are sort of red.
You can add the so called harder CO2 tank plants but they don't grow nearly as fast, don't pearl like mad etc. You will have trouble without some large % of easy fast growing species etc. These tanks tend take to to ease in into the plants you want.

Slowly picking at the species you don't want and allowing the new plants to grow in will help but it takes time, something folks often don't want to deal with. 

Do NOT just rip out a section and wait for the new plants to grow in. Keep the plant biomass as high as you can but allow enough room for light on the new plant.

Most folks stick with the easy to grow and establish plants. I typically add no less than 50-60% easy plants. After a few months of good growth and stability, then you can start trying out different more "difficult" plants. 
Not all plants will grow or work well in the tank. But another tank they might, it depends on the substrate base and cap, tank age and plant biomass, fish and feeding rotuine etc. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr





Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## weeds (Jan 18, 2004)

Welcome







I'm kinda new to the planted tank world and need all the knowledge/help I can get. Glad to see you here.


----------



## Celano (Dec 17, 2003)

Welcome Ms. Walstad. I met you at the November CAAS meeting. Your book's been a great help to me.









Red tiger lotus is a beautiful red plant that does well under low tech conditions. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

Hi, this is great, to join your comments is a real luxury for us. Please can you tell me something about the spanish translation of your book? I don't want to loose a comma because my poor knoledge of the english language. Best wishes. Maurici.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Dear Maurici,

A group of dedicated and serious hobbyists from Argentina, Mexico, and Spain are currently translating the book. The Spanish version will be available as an e-book at a price of about $15.

Please do not expect the Spanish version to come out for maybe a year or more. Translations are a lot of work. However, my Spanish-speaking colleagues and I are serious about bringing out a Spanish version of my book.

There are also Italian and Polish translations in the works.


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

Thak you for your quickly answer, Diana. Is not a good notice to wait for a year to give the spanish version of your work, but I understand the difficulties. Be sure that many of us are waiting for that moment, because your efforts and findings in this subject are amazing. All my best wishes. Maurici.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

where can i get your book i live in ohio and not a fan of online ordering thanks


----------



## silvia (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello to all, I entered this forum because I am a fan of the low tech system and I would like to learn from Ms. Diana.

sorry for my english but I am italian


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by silvia:
> Hello to all, I entered this forum because I am a fan of the low tech system and I would like to learn from Ms. Diana.
> ...


If you're Italian, you should know that the Italian translation of my book came out two months ago. Write to Luca Specchio, editor of Aqua Edizioni (Milano, Italy). If you need his e-mail address, let me know.


----------



## silvia (Jan 11, 2005)

it would be great to have his email address, I will ask informations where to find your book here in Milan.

Thanx,
silvia


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Silvia,

See new my folder that announces the Italian translation. I'll post more information on there as it comes. According to Luca, the book is already selling well in Italy.


----------



## ramsvella (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome Diana. I heard of this forum from APD. I would be really enthusiastic to try your low tech philosophy for planted tanks.
regards

Rams


----------



## GuppiesRfun (Apr 26, 2005)

Thankyou for your info on brine shrimp. I heard that you can put a small piece of bread for the brine shrimp because of the yeast in the bread. Is that true? Eventually, will they eat bacteria in the water?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

> Originally posted by GuppiesRfun:
> Thankyou for your info on brine shrimp. I heard that you can put a small piece of bread for the brine shrimp because of the yeast in the bread. Is that true? Eventually, will they eat bacteria in the water?


Dear GuppyRfun,

I have answered your latest question in the brineshrimp folder that you started on May 2.


----------



## GuppiesRfun (Apr 26, 2005)

Dear Ms. Walstad,
I have myrophyllium, or hornwort-I don't know which growing like weeds in my pond. They're spread over the top and do not have roots. A friend wants them for her pond and asked if she could pot them since if they're floating, they will stop up her filter. I don't remember having much luck with doing that as a kid. Can they prosper this way without roots?-GuppiesRFun


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hornwort will not grow in soil, but Myriophyllum will. Even if Myriphyllum is floating, it usually will show some roots. Therefore, I suspect that what you have is Hornwort. However, a good picture of the plant would better answer your question.

By the way, I love your signature picture!


----------



## gunboatbay (Dec 30, 2004)

In various forums moderated by very knowledgeable people I frequently read about the importance of retaining the bacteria in the filter when cleaning the filter, by keeping part of the old filter media in the filter or being careful not to let the biowheel (if used)or ceramic tubes dry out, etc. With my limited knowledge I just don't understand this. If I have a 55 gal, well established aquarium, I would think everything in the aquarium would be 'infested' with bacteria; the water, the substrate, the surface of the plants, driftwood, etc. So why are we so worried about the little bit of bacteria in the filter/ Wouldn't the bacteria almost immediately re-colonize in the filter when it was refilled with the established aquarium water?


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Dear Gunboatbay,

Please note that today I answered your question in the folder entitled "Filter Bacteria Necessary?"

Thanks for posting such an interesting observation and question.


----------



## novitt (Nov 6, 2005)

I bought your book when it came out! It's great how the internet allows things like this. I've set up smaller aquariums "natural" and have really enjoued them. I make very simple small ones as gifts, just plants and scuds. Some are still going after years. 

What a treat. 

Adam


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

What a great idea... to give small "el natural" tanks/vases as gifts! I like it. I like Northampton too! Beautiful town. I miss going to school up there... (I went to UMass).

GO UMASS!

-ricardo


----------



## mikeycbaby (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm so excited to find this forum. I had recently read your book Diana and was very impressed. I keep it on hand as a quick reference. I had an idea that maybe you could solicite fans of your book to submit pictures of their low tech tanks and include them as examples for a future printing. It would be nice to see some of your ideas put into action by others. I'm working on one right now!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for your compliments.

Colored pages are very pricey to put in my book. If you look through this forum, you will find many nice pictures of El Naturale tanks.

I am constantly amazed with the success, creativity, and fun other hobbyists are having with their tanks.


----------



## GuppiesRfun (Apr 26, 2005)

Could you please tell me why my giant Java fern is not growing? The 29 ga. tank is in a window with a thin curtain. I was very successful with potted Amazon swords, hornwort(floating) and probably some crypt and had no green algae on glass. The Amazon was so big I had to move it to the pond (no bigger tank for it). There were livebearers or tropicals in the tank at the time. I switched to two fancy goldfish who reeked havoc on the remaining plants.-all except a giant Java I tossed in. it is very healthy, but it doesn't grow so I have the green algae on the glass problem. It came from my friend's tank and was growing like a weed in her dirty gravel (tho the fish weren't doing so good) Do I tie it to a Lava rock like the little Java fern, or anchor it in a pot? because I know the goldfish will try to uproot it and that's why I don't have gravel or soil in the tank. it's just sitting on the glass bottom and I thank my lucky stars at least it stays there, right in the middle of the tank and doesn't float like the other plants the goldfish messed up.-thanks,Paula


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Ms. Paula,
I have answered your question in a separate folder devoted to your specific question about Java fern. 

Folks, please note: Try to post your questions in the appropriate folder or (if you are introducing a new topic) start a new folder. The folder "Please welcome Diana Walstad" is I'm not sure what for?? 

I would hate for anyone's letter to get lost!


----------



## GuppiesRfun (Apr 26, 2005)

Dear Ms. Walstad,
Could you or someone interested please check the Brine Shrimp folder that you, Ms. Walstad, apparently created for me in May?2005. I have more questions. The folder is still there after all this time and I posted some questions recently. I stopped raising shrimp in fall.-Paula


----------



## GuppiesRfun (Apr 26, 2005)

> Originally posted by Diana Walstad:
> 
> 
> > quote:Originally posted by GuppiesRfun:
> ...


 Ms. Walstad,Please see my new message in this column-Paula guppies R fun


----------



## imported_Winzzy (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks for the great book and info Diana... (Is it ok to call you by your first name?) And since you came here before me I won’t welcome you but I am glad you are here none the less!


----------



## spiral (Jan 8, 2006)

Diana,

I know that you're a scientist. What is your discipline and field of speciality?


:?


----------



## gupp (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Diana, We've talked a little bit before on mailing lists. I'm happy to say I finally have your book and am really enjoying it. We have some very similar techniques and some not so similar. I hope you won't mind if I post some of my ideas and practices in your forum here. I also have some in depth ideas I'd love to toss around with you sometime.

Thank you,
Rhonda Wilson


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Rhonda,

Ideas and experiences are always welcome. Glad you have gotten my book. Take note that my book often doesn't jive with "current wisdom". It may take several readings to truly understand the concepts.

If ever you have a burning question that you believe has not been fully addressed in the El Naturale forum, feel free to e-mail me directly at: [email protected]

Until then, thanks for your interest...


----------



## GuppiesRfun (Apr 26, 2005)

Dear Ms. Walstad,


----------



## GuppiesRfun (Apr 26, 2005)

Dear Ms. Diana Walstad #2,

My daughter just came home and is helping me with the computer after being away from it for six weeks and being away from this forum for seven weeks! So nice to be back! Hope to check out the BRINE SHRIMP FORUM for any goodies! I've been away TOO LONG !
With my expert daughter's help, I hope to get a better slide show going on my guppiesRfun thing addressie since some of the pics are shot.
My family took great care of my freshwater fish, tropicals and goldfish included (fancies and comets) AND AQUATIC PLANTS while I was away. My large Java ferns have taken off. I hope my friend, Donna, doesn't take them all back! My one particular Amazon Swordplant is shot to perdition,but might resurrect again. There's always hope. I have a special pot for it my dear departed sister gave me I guess in the late 70's. It is very special. Glad I kept it all these years along with other great stuff she gave me. Lucky Amazon!--------------------Your fish friend-PAULA HI. AGAIN. MY DILAPITATED AMAZON THAT THE GOLDFISH AND SUN FROM POND DESTROYED SHOULD TAKE OFF IN "NEW"SMALLER" POT (SEE BRINE SHRIMP FORUM). ANYWAY. I PUT GRAVEL IN BOTTOM OF HOLEY LT.-WT. PLASTIC POT, SANDY BACKYARD SOIL, PLANTED THE SWORD THAT USED TO BE GORGEOUS AND HAD BABIES GALORE, THEN "DIED DOWN" TRAGICALLY AND ENDED UP FLOATED FOREVER AND NOW WITH A TWO INCH TUBER, (INSTEAD OF MUCH LONGER),PLANTED IT, PUT SMALL LAYER OF NATURAL SMALL -MEDIUM GRAVEL SO GUPPIES COULD GRAZE AND OLD MALE BETTA TOO, AND POPPED THE POTTED AMAZON IN, NO PROBLEM. SO FAR ,SO GOOD







OVER AND OUT-GUPPIES


----------



## tgrttgrt (May 29, 2012)

Hello, i want to contact with D.Walstad but i can't. Are there any body know how can i contact with e-mail with D. Walstad.
I live in Turkey and we want to translate her book to Turkish


----------



## tgrttgrt (May 29, 2012)

i achieve to contact with Walstad, in this forum


----------

